# ViP 222 with 4.0 remotes



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

I sent back a 322 receiver in June to save the $14/month. I rewired the house to still serve four rooms, with three 4.0 remotes and one 3.0. Now I have an HD tv, still in the box. If I Dish It Up and replace the remaining 322 with a VIP222(k) will the 4.0 remotes still serve? The 20.0 and 21.0 that come with the 222 seem to be UHF Pro compatible. Can TV1 on a 222 even be set for UHF control like I have now on the 322? I can't find that feature in the 222 manual and I can't even find a 222K manual.

I also wonder if this would be a self-install. Dish might want to switch me to Eastern arc but as near as I can tell I don't have a line of sight for EA where the dishes are installed. I went to dishpointer.com

Free HD For Life expires Sept 28, right? I need to get this done. I got an offer in the mail last week that surely has a longer time frame, but that promoted HD DVR.

I have two DVRs so I don't want Dish DVRs, even for HD. I don't want a second receiver fee so 222 or 222k seems to be the choice for me. I figure if I get a second HD tv I can use HDMI for one and component for the other and share tuner 1. OTA will take a lot of demand off tuner 1.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The 4.0 remotes won't work.


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

4.0 UHF remote is working fine for TV2 on a 222K. Haven't been able to enable UHF for TV1.


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

Got UHF working for TV1 and now all is back to normal.


----------

